# Dotmod Dotbox



## Dwarfy (3/5/20)

Hey guys, I’ve been noticing recently that I don’t get nearly the amount of life from the dotbox compared to the topside dual. I’m using the same batteries and same tank / coils. 

From the dotbox it generally lasts 4 hours where the topside will see me through the day. 

Paramaters on the dotbox:
3.16V
0.14ohm
68W

Paramaters on the topdside (same atomizer):
3.09V
0.14ohm
68W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (3/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Hey guys, I’ve been noticing recently that I don’t get nearly the amount of life from the dotbox compared to the topside dual. I’m using the same batteries and same tank / coils.
> 
> From the dotbox it generally lasts 4 hours where the topside will see me through the day.
> 
> ...



Its about right when comparing a single batt mod to a dual batt mod.


----------



## Dwarfy (3/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> Its about right when comparing a single batt mod to a dual batt mod.



Both’s dual battery though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (3/5/20)

Dwarfy said:


> Both’s dual battery though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I only saw the 75w single batt when googling.

It seems like you're comparing a dual mech to a dual regulated mod.
The regulated mod has a pwm dc voltage with perhaps a 50% duty cycle so it only uses 50% power to achieve the same voltage across the coil as the mech does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

